# Request to join Freemasonry Brotherhood.



## Alfred Dozie (Feb 2, 2018)

Greetings all. 
My name is Alfred Dozie. I am a Nigerian expat in UAE. I'm interested to join this great organisation and become a Freemason but I'm clueless on how to go about it until i found this platform. Can i get a help through from Masons here? I will greatly appreciate if I can get a Lodge and join. I'll be glad to hear from true Masons for guide and advice. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Feb 2, 2018)

Alfred Dozie said:


> Greetings all.
> My name is Alfred Dozie. I am a Nigerian expat in UAE. I'm interested to join this great organisation and become a Freemason but I'm clueless on how to go about it until i found this platform. Can i get a help through from Masons here? I will greatly appreciate if I can get a Lodge and join. I'll be glad to hear from true Masons for guide and advice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using My Freemasonry mobile app


I would expect that everyone's having a breath of exhaustion reading this.... because such questions have been asked about the UAE many many times - there are no lodges there. I suggest a search of the site - you will find multiple threads explaining this.


----------



## Alfred Dozie (Feb 2, 2018)

Thank you for your quick response. I will do just as you suggested. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Giovanni Carlo Bagayas (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello, I want to join in the brotherhood.  I am from Tawagan Norte, Labangan Zamboanga del sur Philippines are there any Lodge near my place?


----------



## Matt L (Feb 20, 2018)

Giovanni Carlo Bagayas said:


> Hello, I want to join in the brotherhood.  I am from Tawagan Norte, Labangan Zamboanga del sur Philippines are there any Lodge near my place?


https://grandlodge.ph/


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 20, 2018)

Alfred Dozie said:


> Greetings all.
> My name is Alfred Dozie. I am a Nigerian expat in UAE. I'm interested to join this great organisation and become a Freemason but I'm clueless on how to go about it until i found this platform. Can i get a help through from Masons here? I will greatly appreciate if I can get a Lodge and join. I'll be glad to hear from true Masons for guide and advice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using My Freemasonry mobile app


You will need to wait until you return to Nigeria where Freemasonry is not illegal.


----------



## Giovanni Carlo Bagayas (Feb 26, 2018)

Matt L said:


> https://grandlodge.ph/


Thank you Matt


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 12, 2021)

Bloke said:


> I would expect that everyone's having a breath of exhaustion reading this.... because such questions have been asked about the UAE many many times - there are no lodges there. I suggest a search of the site - you will find multiple threads explaining this.


Exactly!!!!


----------



## Winter (Jun 12, 2021)

Odd said:


> Hello I am Mahmoud abdel rahman from Amman Jordan I want to join , I had and an masonic enquiry but the contact in it was old Secretary contact he told me I must ask for the new Secretary from the grandlodge, can you plz help to join.



If you are looking for information on a forum like this, it is always better to create a new thread to ask your question instead of asking your question on somebody else's thread.  The original poster on this thread was asking about UAE, not Jordan, so replies will likely be about UAE and not be helpful to you.

If you are looking for Freemasonry in Jordan, it is very difficult, but not impossible.  Jordan is another country that views Freemasonry as a Zionist plot.  Freemasons there keep a very low profile and as a result, nobody here on this forum can help you.  You will need to find Masons there and get to know them before they will recommend you.  And, no, we will not under any circumstances give you the contact information of any Freemasons there.

Here is an article that may help you understand the situation there better:
http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2017/05/jordan-and-endless-resurrection-of.html

Good luck in your journey.


----------

